# Der Weg einer Tochter der Kaldorei



## Falkulus (22. November 2009)

Der Lärm flaute langsam ab, das Klirren der Waffen, die Schreie der Sterbenden. Das Tosen verebbte langsam und es schien als hätte diese Bestie mit dem Namen Krieg für den Moment ihren Hunger gestillt. Shaariel Mondfeuer sah sich um, der Ork vor ihren Füßen wäre fast ihr Untergang gewesen. Jetzt starrten seine toten Augen in den Himmel, wie eine stumme Anklage an alle Lebenden. Der magiekundige Gnom, welcher sie vor dieses Monster rettete lag mit zerschmetterten Knochen neben dem Ork. 
Shaariel sackte langsam in die Knie, ihre Kraft begann zu schwinden und sie lies ihr Schwert und ihren Dolch sinken. 
Es würgte in ihrem Hals. War es die trocken kalte Luft der Eiskrone, oder war es das Grauen das sie jetzt schon so oft erleben musste? Warum ist die Horde uns nur in den Rücken gefallen?, fragte sie sich. Nach jedem Kampf den sie in ihrem kurzen Leben durchgestanden hatte, kam dieser Ekel und dieses wiederliche Gefühl in ihr hoch. Plötzlich wurde dieser Kloß in ihrem Hals unerträglich. Sie fühlte sich, als wenn sie all das Blut das heute vergossen wurde, getrunken hätte. Auch nach diesem Kampf war es nicht anders. Shaariel dreht den Kopf zu seite und beugte sich über. Sie musste Sie sich übergeben als wenn sie so die Last der Schuld aus ihrem Körper verbannen konnte. 
"Nach ein paar Schlachten, hört das auf" sagte eine brummende Stimme neben ihr "wenn das so weiter geht dann weiss ich schon einen guten Namen für diese verfluchte Schlucht: Tal des gefallenen Helden". 
Sie wendete den Kopf und schaut in zwei blaue, freundliche Augen die viel zu jung waren für das Gesicht eines alten Mannes um sie herum. Der graue Kinnbart hatte die selbe Farbe wie das schütterne graue Haar, welches unter seinem mächtigen Helm hervorschaute. 
"Lasst mich das ansehen" sagte er und deutete auf eine blutende Wunde in Shaariels Oberschenkel. Sie hatte diese Treffer des Ork nicht bemerkt, aber jetzt spürte sie die Wärme ihres eigenen Blutes das langsam innen und ausserhalb ihrer Rüstung nach unten rinnte. 
Der alte Mann konzentrierte sich kurz und plötzlich umgab ein feines goldenes Glühen den Paladin. 
Er beugte sich zu Shaariel herunter und als er mit seiner Hand die Wunde berührte spürte sie die Wärme und den Trost des heiligen Lichts. 

Als Nachtelfe war sie eine überzeugte Tochter von Elune, der Mondgöttin. Das bedeutete aber nicht das sie das heilige Licht ablehnte. Die Kaldorei, so wie sich ihr Volk selbst nannte, sahen das heilige Licht als eine anderer Form des Guten an, das sie selbst durch Elune empfingen. 

Der Paladin zog langsam seine Hand zurück und Shaariel sah auf ihr Bein. Die Wunde hatte sich geschlossen und wenn nicht überall ihre verkrustetes Blut gewesen wäre, dann hätte man denken können das sie nie verletzt war. 

"Habt dank edler Paladin, möge Elune euch schützen" sagte sie zu dankbar. 
"Das heilige Licht ist für alle da, die es brauchen. Danke mir nicht. Ich habe euren tapferen Kampf beobachtet auch wenn ich euch beiden nicht zur Hilfe eilen konnte". 
Er richtete sich wieder auf und blickte dann zu dem zerschetterten kleinen Körper neben dem Ork. 
Wortlos ging er langsam um den Ork herum zu dem toten Körper des tapferen Gnoms. Vor ihm sank er auf ein Knie, und legte dann seine Hand auf den leblosen Körper. Um ihn herum begann wieder dieses goldene Leuchten, doch Shaariel versank, noch immer auf dem Boden sitzend, in ihre eigene Gedanken. 

"Wie bin ich nur hierher gekommen?", "warum muß ich und mein Volk so viel Leid erfahren?" fragte sie sich. Als sie ihre Augen schloß, spürte sie wie ihre eigene Gedanken sie weit zurück in die Vergangenheit trugen. Plötzlich sah sie wieder die grünen Wälder des Eschentals vor ihrem geistigen Auge. 
Ein See, und in der Mitte eine Insel mit einem kleinen Dorf. Es war Astranaar, ihre Heimat. 
Sie erinnterte sich an die Schildwachen und an die Holzbrücke die diese Insel mit dem Umgebbenden ladn verband. Hinter der Brücke auf der Insel war ein Torbogen der sich auf hölzerne Pfeilern gestützt über den Weg spannte. Überall auf diesem Torbogen waren die Symbole der Kaldorei in das Holz eingraviert. Dort wo sich der Bogen seinen höchsten Punkt hatte, erhob sich eine viereckige Laterne, in welcher sich Tag und Nacht ein kleines silbernen Leuchten, ähnlich einem Irrwisch bewegte. Dieses Leuchten erhellte in der Nacht die Brücke und den Weg welcher, gesäumt von Häusern auf beiden Seiten, als einzigste Straße durch das Dorf führte. Zwischen den Häusern standen die im Eschental weit verbreiteten, uralten Bäume. Etwa in der Mitte des Dorfes, neben dem größten Haus, stand ein kleiner Schrein der Elune. In seiner Mitte stand eine kleine, hüfthohe Säule mit einer runden Schale darauf. Das silbernes Leuchten zwischen den Säulen des Schreins erhellte seinen Innenraum wie das Licht eines Lagerfeuers, obwohl nirgenwo die Quelle dieses Lichts zu erkennen war. 

Vor dem Haus das dem Schrein gegenüber lag, stand ein Nachtelfe in Kriegsrüstung. Ihm gegenüber eine stolz aussehende Nachtelfe im Gewand der Preisterin der Elune, neben ihr an jeder Hand eine kleine Nachtelfe.

"Im Namen von Elune verlaß uns nicht Ekarion Mondfeuer" sage die Priesterin, "Tharinue, meine Liebste, die Allianz kämpft seit der Öffnung des dunklen Portals wieder in der Scherbenwelt. Die Brennende Legion hat unsere Truppen jedoch bis auf die Stufen des Portals zurückgeworfen, die Allianz braucht uns jetzt. Es ist meine Pflicht dem Ruf zu folgen, ich muß gehen"! 
"Was interessieren die Kaldorei die Kriege anderer Völker in fernen Welten? Bei Elune bleib bei uns, diese wiederlichen Orks des Kriegshymnenklans haben sich im Osten des Eschentals festgesetzt! Wer beschützt uns wenn nicht du?" Sie sah ihn mit einem flehendem Blick an. 
Als er ihren Blick auffing und erwiederte, zogen ihre wunderschönen silbernen Augen ihn wieder in ihren Bann. 
So wie sie es schon getan hatten als er sie zum ersten Mal im Tempel der Elune in Darnassus getroffen hatte. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick und seit dieser Zeit waren Sie ein Paar. Ihr gemeinsames Glück wurde noch größer als Shaariel,ihre erste Tochter, gebohren wurde. 2 jahre später folgte dann Shaariels Schwester Alenue. Als sie das Licht von Azeroth erblickte, schien nichts auf dieser Welt dieses Idylle zerstören zu können. 
Nichts ,bis zu diesem schicksalsschweren Tag, als der Dorfdruide die fähigsten Kämpferinnen und Kämpfer des Dorfes zu sich rief. 
Obwohl seine Famile alls für Ekarion bedeutete, war er dem Aufruf gefolgt und willigte schliesslich ein, sich den darnassischen Streitkräften anzuschliessen. 
"Der Dorfälteste hat mir versichert, die Schildwache schickt weitere Kriegerinnen nach Astranaar. Ihr seit in Sicherheit meine Mondblüte" versucht er sie zu beruhigen. Sie antwortete nichts sondern nickte nur zögerlich.
"Sagt eurem Vater auf wiedersehen, Kinder". Shaariel zuckte als sie daran denken mußte wie seltsam das damals für sie war. Da war ihr Vater der fort ging wie schon oft zuvor, auf der anderen Seite war ihre Mutter, der eine Träne langsam von ihren wunderschönen silbernen Augen über die violette Wange kullerte. 
So hatte Shaariel ihre Mutter noch nie gesehen, und obwohl sie mit ihren 12 Jahren nicht verstand warum sie ihren Vater zum ersten Mal in dieser schwere Plattenrüstung sah, spürte sie damals doch instiktiv das dieser Abschied bedeutender war als sonst. 

Ihr Vater legte seine schwere Tasche ab und beugte sich zu beinen Kindern. In jeden Arm nahm er eines und drückte sie fest an sich. Dann lies er sie los, richtete sich auf und gab Shaariels Mutter eine langen zärtlichen Abschiedskuss. Norlamerweise mußte Shaariel immer kichern wenn sie sah wie ihre Eltern sich küssten, aber dieses mal war es anders. Es war ihr nicht nach Lachen zumute. 

Die Bilder vor ihrem geistigen Auge veränderten sich plötzlich. Sie erinnerte sich, wie die folgenden Monate ohne ihren Vater waren. Ihre Mutter ging jede Woche seit er fort war, am Tag wenn der Greifenmeister die neueste Post aus Darnassus brachte, schon früh zur Landestelle und fragte nach einem Brief für uns. Die Briefe meines Vaters wurden zu einem Höhepunkt jeder Woche. Er schreib selten über den Kampf, sondern nur über seltsame Orte und ungewöhnliche Kreaturen. Wenn Shaariels Mutter diese Briefe vorlas, dann schien es fast als währe ihr Vater bei ihnen. Als wäre die Familie wieder vereint. 

Bis eines Tages die Briefe von Vater ausblieben. 
Erst eine Woche, dann zwei Wochen, dann einen Monat. Mutter versicherte uns immer wieder Vaters Briefe würden nur nicht ankommen, und auf vielleicht würde der greifenmeister plötzlich einen großen Stapel Breife auf einmal bringen. Aber Shaariel merkte das etwas nicht stimmte. Vor fast genau einem Jahr hatte die Familie ihr Vater verabschiedt, als unerwartet die Anführerin der Schildwache von Astranaar im Hause Mondfeuer erschien. Shaariel verstand damals noch nicht was "vermisst" bedeutete. Sie spürte jedoch das ihre Mutter keine weiteren Briefe ihres Vaters verlesen werde und das sie wohl sehr traurig war obgleich sie es den Schwestern gegenübe rnie zeigte. Shaariel hörte aber nach diesem Tag oft, wenn alle im Bett waren, ihre Mutter weinen.


Dann kam diese Nacht die alles veränderte. Plötzlicher Lärm auf der Dorfstraße weckte sie und ihre Schwester auf. Alenue schaute erschrocken Shaariel an, die mit ihr den oberen Stock des Hauses teilte. Plötzlich hörten sie ihre Mutter im Eingang "Seid still, keinen Ton! Es ist alles gut, Elune wird uns schützen". Sanft aber bestimmt packte sie Shaariel und ihre Schwester Alenue und zog sie in das hinterste Eck des Raumes auf den Boden. 
Alenue begann leise zu weinen als der Lärm und die Schreie draußen lauter wurden. *Pscht es wird euch nichts geschehen" beruhigte ihre Mutter sie. Shaariel erkannte plötzlich die Rufe "Schildwachen zu mir", dazwischen dieses wiederliche Gebrüll "Loktar" gefolgt von einem furcheinflößenden Knurren und Grunzen und dem Klirren von Stahl auf Stahl. 

Mit einem lauten Knall flog plötzlich die Türe im unten Stockwerk auf. Jetzt konnte man den Lärm der Straße deutlich hören, es war Kampflärm! Übertönt wurde dieser nur noch vom Krachen und Klirren unter ihnen im Haus! Die Eindringlinge zerstörten anscheinend alles was ihnen in den Weg kam. 
Jetzt zog ihre Mutter beide noch fester zu sich heran und machte sich ganz klein. "pscht, jetzt keinen Laut". Plötzlich hörte man schweren Schritte im Aufgang zur oberen Etage, jemand kam zu ihnen in das obere Sockwerk! Shaariel sah wie sich im Mondlicht ein riesgen Schatten im Aufgang abzeichnete, welcher in einer Hand eine mächtge Axt trug.

Das Monster schnaufte schwer, plötzlich schlug es sich mit der freien Faust auf die Brust, nur um ein markerschütterndes Brüllen von sich zu geben! 
Das war zu viel für Aleune, sie schrie!
Tharinue, ihre Mutter, sprang auf und began in einer für Shaariel unverständlichen Spache einige Worte zu flüstern. Ihre Hände begannen darauf hin fein silbern zu leuchten. Da schrie der Ork vor Schmerzen auf. "Verschwinde du Ork Monster" zischte sie und begann einen weiteren Zauber zu wirken. 
Benommen vom ersten Treffer taumelte der Ork in den Aufgang zurück und wäre beinahe rückwärts hinunter gestürzt. Er konnte sich jedoch fangen um dann mit einem furchtbaren Gebrüll auf Tharinue loszustürmen. 
Das war zu viel für Aleune, sie riss sich von Shaariel los und rannte zu ihrer Mutter. Der zweite Zauber von Tharinue traf den Ork ebenfalls schwer, jedoch war dieser bereits in Reichweite für seine furchtbare Waffe. Shaariel sah wie ihre Mutter einen Dolch zückte als dieser fahl im Mondlicht aufblitze. In diesem Moment erreichte Aleune ihre Mutter. Der Ork lies die Axt niedersaußen. Im gleichen Augenblick wurde Shaariel gebelndet als ihre Mutter in einer heiligen Nova aufleuchtete. Dieser Zauber schleuderte Aleune  zurück ins Eck. Das war auch wohl der einzigste Zweck dieses Zaubers, denn er konnte dem massiven Ork nichts anhaben und schütze Tharinue selbst nicht mehr vor dem Schlag der Axt. Die Klinge traf sie mit voller Wucht. Ihre Mutter ging lautlos zu Boden, dabei glitt ihr der Dolch aus der Hand und landete neben dem leblosen Körper auf dem Boden.
Shaariel und ihre Schwester schriehen geschockt auf. 
Der Ork war schwer angeschlagen aber wendete sich nun den beiden Schwestern zu.  Er war so nahe, daß sie den Gestank dieser Bestie riechen konnten. Seine scheussliche Fratze mit den eng stehenden Augen und den übergroßen Hauern schaute sie dirkt an. Die fahle grüne Farbe seiner Haut leuchtete im Mondlicht als er die Axt für einen weiteren Schlag anhob. 
Ein feines Sirren durchschnitt die Luft und plötzlich versteifte sich der Körper des Orks und er verharrte in seiner Bewegung. 
Dann verdrehte er die Augen ud kippte wie ein gefällter Baum nach vorne. Shaariel sprang auf und griff nach dem Dolch ihrer Mutter. Mit einer schnellen Bewegung rammte sie dem Ork unter Tränen, die Waffe in die Seite. Der Ork grunzte und viel zu Boden. In seinem Rücken steckten 2 Pfeile der Schildwachen, die in den Raum stürzten. 

Shaariel mußte beim Gedanken an diese Ereignisse schwer schlucken. 
Was passierte dannach? Shaariel erinnerte sich an die Abreise aus Astranaar. Noch in dieser schicksalsschweren Nacht wurden sie und ihre Schwester Aleune von einem Freund der Familie auf seinem Nachtsäbler nach Darnassus gebracht. Auf einmal war nichts war mehr wie vorher. 
Die Monate die kommen sollten waren furchtbar. Aleune wurd von ihr getrennt und von der Schwesternschaft der Elune im Tempel des Mondes aufgenommen. Shaariel erinnte sich wie sie zuerst auch im Tempel war, aber durch die ständigen Konflikte mit den Ordensschwestern dann zu den Druiden auf der Mondlichtung gebracht wurde. "Shaariel du hast zu viel Wut und Hass in dir als das du eine Priesterin werden könntest, undich vermag dir nicht diesen Hass zu nehmen" waren die Worte der Hohenpristerin. 
Selbst mit den weisen Druiden der Zirkel des Cenarius konnte sie sich nicht anfreunden. Shaariel respektierte die Druiden zu tiefst, aber in ihr nagte der Hass zu sehr als das sie den Lehren des Erzdruiden zuhören konnte.
Schliesslich hatte sie das Alter der Selbstbestimmung erreicht und verließ noch am gleich Tag die Mondlichtung. Trotz der Bitte des Erzdruiden zu bleiben, entschloss sie sich zurück nach Darnassus zu reisen. 

Endlich sollte es an der Zeit sein das Kämpfen zu lernen. Sie wollte Rache nehmen an diesen schändlichen Orks,nichts weiter zählte in ihrem Leben. In Darnassus angekommen suchte sie darum als erstes die Schildwachenunterkünfte auf um sich zu bewerben. Shaariel wollte ein von ihnen werden, eine Schildwache die es besser machen konnte als die Wachen in jener Nacht, die ihr die Mutter nahm. 
Aber auch die Anführerin der Schildwachen wies Shaariel ab. "Du bist zu jung für die Schildwachen meine Kleine" hatte man ihr gesagt. 
Zu jung? Sie musste kurz verbissen lächeln bei dem Gedanken. Zu jung für den Kampf? Die Welt hatte den Kampf zu ihr getragen, nun konnte die Welt den Kampf haben und Shaariel Mondfeuer wird kämpfen werden egal was die Schildwachen sagen würden.  

Da kam der entscheidenden Moment seit jener Nacht in ihrem Leben. 
Als sie traurig und zerstört auf den Stufen der Schildwachenunterkünfte saß, setzte sich eine junge Kaldorei neben sie. 
Shaariel beachtete sie erst nicht, aber als die Fremde mit dem streng zurückgebundenen pPferdeschwanz sie ansprach, nahm Shaariel Notiz von ihr. "Ihr wollt für unser Volk die Kunst des Kampfes lernen?" Shaariel erinnerte sich wie erstaunt sie war. Diese Fremde wusste genau was in Shaariel vor ging und das sie soeben abgelehnt worden war. 
"Ja das will ich, aber die Schildwache lehnt mich ab" antwortete sie der Fremden. 
"Ich gehöre nicht zur Schildwache, sondern zu einem Geheimbund der Schattenkrieger. Wir kämpfen nicht mit schweren Plattenrüstungen und Schilden, sondern mit der Schnelligkeit unser Klingen und der Macht der Schatten. Wie ich sehe, trägst du bereits einen Dolch und wie ich gehört habe hast du diesen bereits eingesetzt. Shaariel legte unbewusst die Hand auf den Dolch ihrer Mutter den sie seit dieser Nacht bei sich trug. 
"Aber dieser Ort ist nichts für ein Gespräch wie das unsere. Wenn du magst dann folge mir in die Enklave des Cenarius, dort sind unsere Unterkünfte". 
"In der Enklave des Cenarius" wiederholte Shaariel, "dort leben doch die Druiden?"
"Ja oben" lächelte die Fremde. Shaariel erinnerte sich daran wie sie von der Hohepriesterin an den Erzdruiden in der Enklave des Cenarius übergeben wurde. Die kannte die Druidenbauten die sich wie eine Art Baumhaus in einen größen alten Baum integriert hatten. 
Shaariel wusste nicht was die Fremde mit "ja oben" meinte, fragte aber nicht sondern folgte der Fremden. 
Sie folgte ihr in die versteckten Unterkünfte der Schattenkrieger in einer Höhle unter einem der großen Bäume. 
Nach ein  paar Tagen im Kreis dieser Kaldorei entschied sich Shaariel das Angebot der Ausbildung anzunemen und betrat so ihren Pfad als zukünftiger Schattenkämpfer von Darnassus.

"Wollt ihr auf dem Boden festfrieren? Ist alles in Ordnung mit euch?" 
Shaariel zuckte und dreht ihren Kopf zu dem neben ihr stehenden Sprecher. 
"Nein, nein ich... ich" suchte sie nach Worten. Dann ergriff sie die ausgestreckte Hand des Paladins. 
"Ich.. ich muss den Gnom beerdigen, das ist das mindeste was ich tun kann, schliesslich rettete er mein Leben." 
"Oh das könnt ihr euch sparen, das Licht war gnädig mit ihm" erwiederte der Paladin und zeigte hinter Shaariel. 
Als sie sich umdrehte, sag sie wie der Gnom von zwei Heilern vorsichtig auf eine Trage gelegt wurde. 
"Kommt wir sollten uns den anderen anschliessen. Der Befehl lautet Rückzug. Wir werden das Tal der Helden verlassen."
"Also ist alles verloren" fragte Shaariel. 
"Verloren? Nein, die Truppen sammeln sich neu im Vorposten des Argentumkreuzzuges und solange das Licht bei uns ist ist nichts verloren". brummte er. 
"Ihr meint solange Elune uns schützt!" Shaariel zwinktere dem Paladin zu und gemeinsam schlossen sie sich wieder den Kampfverbänden an.
********************************************************************************
****************************

Das ist die Hintergrundgeschichte meines Schurken. Ich hoffe es hat Spaß gemacht die Geschichte zu lesen, und ich hoffe es animiert den einen oder anderen doch mal ins RP reinzuschnuppern. 

Elune Ador
                Falkulus


----------



## Falkulus (18. Dezember 2009)

hmm schade das es keine Antworten gibt. Ich denke mal das heisst die Geschichte hat keiner gelesen :-/


----------



## karlsorglos (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe Deine Geschichte gelesen und finde sie interessant und spannend. Ich würde mich über eine Fortsetzung des Werdegangs freuen, das könnte sehr fesselnd werden.


----------



## Syruss (23. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die spannende Geschichte. Fast erinnert mich die Hauptdarstellerin an eine Schurkin, die ich gut kenne. Und grade zur Weihnachtszeit sind vielleicht nicht genug Leute in Foren unterwegs um die Geschichte gebührend zu würdigen.

Auf alle Fälle weiterschreiben oder was Neues anfangen!!
Grüße, Maristara Drachenschwinge


----------



## Khyrinda (29. Dezember 2009)

“Syruss“ schrieb:
			
		

> […]Fast erinnert mich die Hauptdarstellerin an eine Schurkin, die ich gut kenne[…]



Wen sie wohl meint? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand die Geschichte auch sehr gut, insbesondere dessen, dass ich durchaus parallelen zu meiner Eigenen erkenne. Auch dort ist meine Nachtelfenschurkin ein Mitglied der fiktiven Schattenkriegerinnen einer geheimen Untergruppierung der Warden, seltsamer Zufall *schmunzel*. Daher freut es mich um so mehr, dass auch Andere auf die selbe Idee gekommen sind.

Schattige Grüße
Khyrindas Puppenspieler


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben, aplaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Geschichte super!
Danke


----------



## Darussios (30. Januar 2010)

Von den zeithistorischen Sachen der Warcraftgeschichte passt es zwar überhaupt nicht zusammen (bist wahrscheinlich mit den Maßen menschlichen Alterns drangegangen oder?^^), aber der Inhalt ist sehr stimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. Januar 2010)

Eine nette, interessante Geschichte und insgesamt sehr stimmig. ^^
Allerdings hätte ein Betaleser ihr gut getan, hab hier und da ein paar Fehlerchen entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

